# CAK Tanks Battery Charge Master



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have commented in the past that a "Battery Master" is popular but expensive for what it is, and offered a Heath Robinson alternative:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-92723.html#92723

A better bet would seem to be the CSB2 from CAK Tanks at £20.75
See page 65 of:
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/PDF/2005.pdf
Also page 185 MMM March 2006

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 

Where is the price list for CAK tanks, I've looked everywhere :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Only by snailmail as far as I'm aware, Jim.

I've probably got a 2005 one if you want a page or two scanned.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave, 
I was interested in the price of the 110 watt solar panel and charge controller if you can give me that .. 

Cheers..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No 110W in 2005, but you'll get the gist of the prices:










The next page goes onto reversing cameras.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave.. most helpful


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim

try solar solutions in Poole Dorset having a 110 panel fitted to our Allegro a week tuesday all in price of £699 including charge controller and gismo to tell you what charge is going in to batteries.
all the best Nick.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Nick, 
I'm looking around for competitive prices on panels, I'm planning to fit two 120 watt panels this summer prior to fulltiming.. 

aint cheap are they  such is life .


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Jim
As far as i,m aware 110 is the biggest panel SolarSolutions supply, they seem very helpfull even having overnight stopping & electric hookup available.As we are sailing from Portsmouth the following day this will be ideal for us.I,m hoping 1 110w will be ok for us as WildCamping may only be occasional, mainly we will be staying on sites with hookups, but that said maybe we,ll end up mostly wildcamping & if 110 is,nt enough there,s allways the genny as backup :wink: 
Nick.


----------

